# Parabody Gym equipment, how good?



## Iron Assassin (Nov 24, 2003)

I have really enjoyed looking at the site since discovering it a short time ago.

I wonder if anyone could give me their thoughts on Parabody home gym equipment? There is a dealer near me, and have some items I am looking for, ie Smith Machine, Power rack, Pully system and the like. I am not positive if the power rack is a true one, but we will see. Any thoughts on quality would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2003)

Not sure that I have ever seen it, but if there is a dealer go check it out, ensure that it's quality equipment and has a warranty.

Personally I own Body Solid home gym equipment and it's great.
got it al here: www.fitnessfactory.com


----------



## alexykidman (Dec 22, 2009)

yes there is no doubts no Parabody home gym equipment, I got this 2 months back. its really good.it's quality equipment and it has warranty too.


----------

